# Sand Hollow 3/25



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I went to sand hollow today to catch some large mouth..... Considering I had no clue what I was doing, I did pretty good... I took my new dog Gus with me but he got skunked...... I ended up catching 4 then the wind picked up so I called it a day.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man.....I like 'Gus', what a handsome brute !!  

You did just fine Plotty !! *(())*


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

You must know something, it's still a little cold for the bass to be really active. Nice job and thanks for the pics, it's nice to see some come from the south end of the state. Are you sure Gus didn't catch a couple of those fish?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Shhhh dont tell anyone but yes gus did catch them but he doesnt have a fishing license so I told him I would take credit for them.......and the water temp was at 54 degrees today so its getting a little warmer............


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish that Sand Hollow was closer to me.
What a beautiful place to go fishing.
Nice looking pictures and you gotta love the dog!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job, plotty! Seeing some LMB is giving many of us hope, I'm sure. Glad you could hook into a few.

(Basset hounds are awesome. 8) )


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Gus doesn't look real happy. Did you forget his treats at home?


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

I think Gus was mad because plottrunner took the pole after Gus hooked em


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Spike said:


> I think Gus was mad because plottrunner took the pole after Gus hooked em


I was thinking the same thing. :wink:

J/K plotty. Not bad at all for a guy who had no clue what he was doing.


----------

